# 50 merc on a Gheenoe Super. Prop Help needed?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.mercurymarine.com/propellers/prop-selector/#

I tried this selector and it produced the same pitch and diameter
that I figured out by trial and error on the water.
You do need to know hull and engine weight
and typical hull load weight to input.
I chose the inshore fishing option to start.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Brett
I had used that initially to get in the ballpark but a couple hundred pounds gives me a 14P and couple hundred pounds less puts me at a 12P. Would like to be able to jack it up a few inches as well with the 4 blade. Such a touchy calculator!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Using the super 16 hull weight of 350 lbs, outboard weight of 200
650 lbs of load and 6 gallons of fuel produces a 14 or 15 pitch 4 blade

If I exceed the capacity plate numbers for the super 16 and use 850 lbs
then it drops the pitch to 12 or 13 for the 4 blade.
I'd go with a 14 if I usually fished with the lighter load
and use the 13 if I usually fished with the heavy load.
As you know, the only way to be sure is to test with a tachometer.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Brett I appreciate you taking time to help.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

> Brett I appreciate you taking time to help.



I thought your boat sunk! ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

just get a tach for testing purposes only then once you have it dialed in remove said tacky-meter  thats what i did, been on the shelf ever since


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Years ago Harley Gheen had a 50 on a classic, I believe. You might call the shop and talk to him, he's retired but goes to the shop most every day.

Bob


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Went with a Michigan Wheel, SS, 3 blade, 12" pitch prop. Gained top end speed, mid range power, hole shot and keeps on plane at lower RPMs. Could not be happier. Bought it at Frank and Johnnies in Ft. Lauderdale for under $230.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Went with a Michigan Wheel, SS, 3 blade, 12" pitch prop. Gained top end speed, mid range power, hole shot and keeps on plane at lower RPMs. Could not be happier. Bought it at Frank and Johnnies in Ft. Lauderdale for under $230.


After reading that you must have been pretty far off with the original prop! Glad to hear you got that thing running better, usually with a prop you have to give something up to gain something. 

And for $230 it's a steal!

-T


----------

